# Setting Jade Classpath in Unix



## frogacult (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello everyone

I'm new to OS X 10.5 and also with Jade enviroment. I just downloaded Jade source and bin files and i want to set the classpath so it points to the jar files included.
Can you help me because i have problems setting the classpath..

thanks


----------

